#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-16
<vadallat> helo
<dimaursu16> salut
<DoruHush> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-18
<phlo> salutare
<phlo> este vre-un driver pentru placile video intel integrate?
<Cracknel> stas: ai idee ce are serverul?
<Cracknel> ba raspunde, ba nu raspunde...
<Cracknel> :| vorbeam singur
<stas> Cracknel, dunno, works for me
<Cracknel> acum 10 minute era mort...
<Cracknel> cam asa a facut toata ziua
<Cracknel> au fost niste mesaje de moderat si abia am reusit sa sterg niste amarate de mesaje
<Cracknel> stas: 
<Cracknel> --- ubuntu.ro ping statistics ---
<Cracknel> 13 packets transmitted, 4 received, 69% packet loss, time 12004ms
<Cracknel> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 29.800/34.132/46.193/6.966 ms
<Cracknel> 29 packets transmitted, 22 received, 24% packet loss, time 28038ms
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-20
<SoulRaven> salut
<SoulRaven> cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-22
<alinrus> http://i.imgur.com/5JxXz.jpg
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-15
<gsl-visitor8> buna
<gsl-visitor0> dragilor
<calvarr> salut drgă
<calvarr> ah... ai plecat :(
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-17
<cosminmarginean> salutare tuturor
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-13
<bufferoverflow> crismblog, esti suparat pe G+ cu postarile...
<crismblog> eu nu sunt sunpărat, sunt deranjați alți de invitațiile mele și cele automate(dacă sunt) + de posturi
<crismblog> și vreau să știu care sunt să îi scot din cercuri care să nu îi mai deranjez
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-14
<qt-x> salut
<qt-x> careva pe aici care a lucrat cu eclips sub linux ?
<qt-x> eclipse
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-15
<mihail-moldova> salut
<bufferoverflow> salut
<mihail-moldova> am o mica problema 
<mihail-moldova> poti sa ma ajuti
<mihail-moldova> ?
<bufferoverflow> daca stiu te ajut
<mihail-moldova> ok, ms
<mihail-moldova> am configurat un server dupa tutorialul http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<mihail-moldova> tot e ok, doar ca, cind vreu sa inregistrez un domen cu litre rusesti
<mihail-moldova> acest domen nu mil intelege
<mihail-moldova> zice ca nu intelege aceste caractere
<mihail-moldova> deci ce pot face
<mihail-moldova> cum sa fac ca DNS serverul sa inteleaga literele rusesti
<mihail-moldova> ?
<bufferoverflow> ...sincer,nu am habar fiindca nu am instalat server
<bufferoverflow> poti intra pe forum sa formulezi  o intrebare
<bufferoverflow> cu siguranta o sa fie un coleg care te poate ajuta
<bufferoverflow> imi pare rau..
<mihail-moldova> ok, ms pentru sfat
<mihail-moldova> ;)
<Cracknel> mihail-moldova: ce server DNS incerci sa configurezi?
<mihail-moldova> BIND
<mihail-moldova> pai uite ca BIND nu intelege domenele cu litere russesti
<mihail-moldova> cu domenele cu literele latinesti tot ok
<Cracknel> din cate inteleg trebuie sa le faci conversie http://www.charset.org/punycode.php
<Cracknel> link-ul este catre un convertor online
<mihail-moldova> mmm
<mihail-moldova> deci trebeu sa fac conversia literolor
<mihail-moldova> chirilice in latinestii
<Cracknel> кц.рф devine xn--j1ay.xn--p1ai
<mihail-moldova> da
<mihail-moldova> da
<mihail-moldova> deci nu este de ajuns BIND este de implicat acreva soft 
<mihail-moldova> este nevoie de implicat soft suplimentar
<Cracknel> da, standardul pentru DNS impune utilizarea unui set strict de caractere ascii
<xuser> salut
<bufferoverflow> salut
<xuser> cn stie cum pot sa schimb rezolutia in ubuntu?
<bufferoverflow> in dreapta la panel ai optiune displays
<xuser> nu am driver video instalat
<xuser> si nu pot sa pun rezolutia mai mare de 1024x768
<bufferoverflow> nvidia?nu iti trebuie in prima faza nici un driver fiindca vine deja cel implicit
<xuser> nu
<xuser>  [AMD] nee ATI RV370 [Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<xuser> nu este driver video pt modelul asta 
<xuser> pt ca este o placa video veche
<bufferoverflow> in Aditional Drivers nu e?
<bufferoverflow> unul open source
<xuser> nu se mai fac drivere pt modelul asta
<bufferoverflow> bun,nu se mai fac
<bufferoverflow> insa unul implicit poate gasesti in Aditional Drivers
<xuser> nu merge
<xuser> trebuie sa folosesc driverul pe care il am deja instalat de cand am instalat ubuntu
<xuser> merge bine dar nu stiu cum sa fac sa pun o rezolutie mai mare de 1024x768
<bufferoverflow> la monitor ai rezolutia mai mare?
<xuser> inainte foloseam 1152x768
<Cracknel> daca mai astepta putin ii dadeam si raspuns... :)
<bufferoverflow> ...nci nu am vazut ca a mai  postat ceva...
<bufferoverflow> sunt cu capul in VB
<bufferoverflow> :)
<Cracknel> bufferoverflow: driverul liber e activ implicit, nu trebuie activat nimic
<Cracknel> si la placile video vechi (a lui xuser e din 2005) nu mai gasesti oricum drivere proprietare
<bufferoverflow> asta i_am si spus 
<bufferoverflow> :)
<Cracknel> daca nu detecteaza corect rezolutia trebuie sa te murdaresti putin cu xrandr
<bufferoverflow> ''nu iti trebuie in prima faza nici un driver fiindca vine deja cel implicit
<bufferoverflow> <xuser> nu''
<bufferoverflow> era ceva in forum despre xranr
<bufferoverflow> :)
<Cracknel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Cracknel> pentru multi e complicat, dar o solutie mai eleganta nu cunosc
<bufferoverflow> exact,un rookie isi impiedica privirea in el
<fdd> la un ubuntu installer usb, install media e tot în /cdrom/?
<Cracknel> fdd: asa era ultima data
<fdd> bun, merci.
<bufferoverflow> am gasit ce postasem eu la un coleg
<bufferoverflow> http://www.arunviswanathan.com/node/53
<bufferoverflow> Cracknel, te bagi la un Manjaro? :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-16
<yabada> buna tuturor
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-18
<xuser> salut
<xuser> am si eu o problema
<xuser> am xubuntu 13.04
<xuser> nu mai porneste decat daca dau pe mod de recuperare si 
<xuser> si pe reia pornirea normala a sistemului
<xuser> nu inteleg dc nu mai merge
<xuser> este cineva online?
 * crismblog a venit cu mâncarea la laptop
<xuser> salut
<xuser> e cineva online?
<crismblog> xuser dacă știe cieva problema ta te ajuta, de ce nu încerci pe forum, acolo este mai multă lume
<xuser> pai nu stiu dc nu booteaza decat in mod de recuperare
<xuser> cum pot sa vad daca e vreo eroare?
<crismblog> păi ce ai făcut înainte de această problemă
<xuser> nu am facut nimic
<xuser> nu stiu
<xuser> am facut update
<xuser> poate de asta nu merge
<crismblog> reinstalează lighdm dacă poți
<xuser> ok
<xuser> crismblog
<xuser> trebuie mai intai sters si instalat iar?
<crismblog> nu instalează peste
<crismblog> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<xuser> pai e deja instalat
<xuser> am rezolvat problema
<xuser> am dat pe advanced options si am dat pe prima optiune
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-17
<co> ,
<co> on?
<FlowRiser> cosmen: dap
<cosmen> FlowRiser: ai instalat pe vreo distro ubuntu cinnamon ?
<FlowRiser> nu,doar mate am instalat odata
<FlowRiser> ar trebuii sa fie cam la fel
<cosmen> am instalat eu linux mint 16 cu cinnamon... insa are prea mult buguri
<cosmen> si ma gandeam sa trec inapoi pe xubuntu 12.04
<cosmen> si sa instalez pe el cinnamonu ca pare interesant ca si grafica..
<FlowRiser> ai nevoie neaparat de ceva lightweight?
<cosmen> si 12.04 vad ca e cel mai stabil (referitor la buguri)
<cosmen> 14,04 la fel inca e plin de buguri...
<FlowRiser> nu chiar, mi se pare destul de stabil
<cosmen> pe parcurs apare probleme cu pavucontrol
<cosmen> face figuri si pana nu restartez alsa nu revine...
<FlowRiser> inteleg, si ai inaintat vreun bug sau gasit un bug asemanator?
<FlowRiser> mi se pare ca un bug de asemenea natura e critic
<cosmen> cred ca prin iulie -august  il instalez la loc...
<cosmen> pai are am gasit ca e era raportat pe launchpad 
<FlowRiser> daca cumva s-a rezolvat poti sa descarci ultimul pachet si sa-l instalezi cu dpkg
<FlowRiser> poate o sa ai nevoie de ceva mai nou pe viitor
<cosmen> stiu, dar inca nu e rezolvat, 14.04 il am pe inca 2 laptopuri instalat
<cosmen> cu xfce
<cosmen> viitorul sigur sta in el....e lts :)
<FlowRiser> eu am observat o chestie ... xfce-ul e mai bun decat unity-ul la managementul ramului si atat O.o Mie mi se misca comparabil si unity-ul si xfce-ul
<cosmen> eu am 6 gb rami, ddr3, si tot xfce-ul imi place...la modul cum se misca...inclusiv bootarea (cu ssd) 
<cosmen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxz8OeEyYNU
<cosmen> mint 16 (ultimul) care intarzie o gramada la pornirea mdm-ului
<FlowRiser> tot rapid e :))
<FlowRiser> eu am 35 s pe Ubuntu si 40 s pe Debian
<cosmen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVCxgjP6Bq8 
<cosmen> xubuntu 14.04 pe disk cu normal la 5400 rpm :)
<cosmen> si am aici un xubuntu mai vechi 10.04 cred ca.... 6 sec. cu bootchart
<cosmen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF34_89jY54
<cosmen> asta...
<cosmen> 10.04 sau 12.04 era... cu quiet splash :)
<FlowRiser> foarte tare
<FlowRiser> eu am incercat xfce-ul putin
<FlowRiser> dar imi facea figuri cand conectam monitoare aditionale
<FlowRiser> efectiv imi crasha tot O.o
<cosmen> pune driver-ul propietar daca folosesti nvidia
<cosmen> si nu mai ai treaba, asa imi face si mie
<FlowRiser> ah da, uite ca nu ma gandisem la treaba asta ca eu am si intel integrata si nvidia dedicata pe laptop
<FlowRiser> presupusem ca folosea doar pe cea de la intel
<cosmen> my machine ... http://i.imgur.com/ltwtNx0.jpg
<cosmen> pai da... :)
<cosmen> mai is 18 min si in final e finish descarcarea la xubuntu 12.04 :) sa ma apuc de treaba... 
<FlowRiser> mult noroc, atunci ^^
<cosmen> am o linie de download te iti sta matza in coada... :)
<cosmen> prin vodafone :)... deci am zis totul :)
<FlowRiser> de-asta eu pastrez totul; am toate releasurile de la Ubuntu de la 10.04 incoace cu toate DE-urile xD
<FlowRiser> aproape toate
<FlowRiser> nu m-am atins inca de gnome-buntu
<cosmen> ;)
<cosmen> IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"vodafoneD6FE"  
<cosmen>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: 62:CB:A8:E2:D6:FC   
<cosmen>           Bit Rate=65 Mb/s   Tx-Power=35 dBm
<cosmen> 3 wati :)
<cosmen> pierdere mare pe semnal de wlan n-am , doar ca netul de la ei... :D
<cosmen> pe 4G de pe telefon am prins download la 34 mbps
<FlowRiser> bine ar fi sa am si bani de un abonament 4g :))
<cosmen> http://i.imgur.com/96K7rkV.png
<cosmen> eu am cartela :) numa ca locuiesc in spania si aici da 4 g la toata lumea, cu 10 eur/ extraoptiunea 20 min/sms in orice retea si 600 mb net
<cosmen> la noi da minute cate vrei si net deloc
<cosmen> am incerca de pe vodafone ro sa sun prin skype...crezi ca am putut? mi-au zis ca sa platesc separat abonament pt. servicii voip :) insa mergea hangout :)))
<FlowRiser> pff
<FlowRiser> ce porcarie
<cosmen> porci...la noi cer abonamente de 4 g si figuri, bani gramada si peste tot in afara...ai 4g pe cartela , acoperire sa ai....porci mari
<cosmen> am stat jumate de an acasa si m-am speriat... de toate.. :D
<FlowRiser> bai, culmea este ca atunci cand m-am dus in Japonia mi-au dat 600mb internet gratis
<FlowRiser> si s-a activat automat
<cosmen> ai oferte...peste tot numai la noi sa traga de pe tine cat se poate de mult... 
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-18
<ivali> Salutare. Dupa ce am upgradat ubuntu la 14, diacriticele din chromium se vad ingrosate. Are cineva idee de ce?
<ivali> Am incercat sa mesteresc ceva din encoding-ul de la browser dar nu a mers
#ubuntu-ro 2015-05-11
<seth-666_> prezentare de ubuntu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTbdFLqiAz8 :)
<seth-666_> instalare ubuntu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwluCqIGkGk
<seth-666_> poate pe unii ii ajuta  :-/
<seth-666_> diferente asemanarii intre sisteme de operare : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26qUs7eMxss
